# For Anyone Intrested



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Posted this picture on a rare visit to"the other side"

Thought I would share it here, for anyone intrested.

Very quick picture to add to one of their posts.

Mike


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

WOW-he sure does some great work









john.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've had a few watches beadblasted by Bry and his work has always been top notch. I'm debating whether to get another couple of my watches beadblasted (Alba diver and possibly my black knight) - I haven't decided one way or the other yet though. I think they may look better with a brushed finish, which I believe Bry does as well. I've brushed a couple of my watches and done a decent job of it (I think!) but I always struggle with the polished bit of case bit between the lugs. Maybe I need one of those scratchy pens (as used for cleaning copper tracks on pcb's) - anyone have any better solutions??

Talking of the BK, I wore my it yesterday whilst visiting my sister, my nephew likes it, the boy shows fine taste









Nice to see that my old modded Citizen diver is still in your collection Mike


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Nice to see that my old modded Citizen diver is still in your collection Mike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not going anywhere









Mike


----------

